# which boost controller



## matt_pound (Apr 18, 2005)

i have a blacktop s13 sr20det in my 240
and i am wondering what kind of manual boost controller i should get
are the ones on ebay any good, or should i go for a little higher priced one


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

though you can buy those ebay junk or you can make one yourself from Home Depot parts...either way they will work, but if you want to spend a little more money and prolly get a waaaay better MBC, like Hallman or TurboXS, theres a few other good one also but I can't think right now


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

IDreamofDET said:


> though you can buy those ebay junk or you can make one yourself from Home Depot parts...either way they will work, but if you want to spend a little more money and prolly get a waaaay better MBC, like Hallman or TurboXS, theres a few other good one also but I can't think right now


TurboXS MBC's are very affordable from eBay. Just get one those.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if i had to do it over again, ide DEF. get a turbo XS DUAL STAGE boost controlller, either that or a profec b.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

yeah I agree, if I would have waited..I prolly would have gotten the Dual Stage from TurboXS too, but next time I'll prolly save mroe money and get Apexi AVCR or the Greddy EManage. :thumbup:


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

i got the turbo xs. it works great. got it for a really good price off ebay. i would have gotten the dual stage but i have to adjust everything on my emanage to turn boost up so its not worth it to me. i just turn the boost up when i retune the emanage for more power


----------

